# Good at + [verb]



## sawyeric1

Why if it's a feminine verb form do you use טובה? Ex:

My mom is very good at sewing
אמא שלי תופרת טובה מאוד

There are two different adverbs for "good" for masculine and feminine verbs? I thought that usually adverbs just have one form

Thanks


----------



## Amadé

The adverb is always masculine.
אמא שלי תופרת טוב מאוד - My mom sews very well.
אמא שלי תופרת טובה מאוד - My mom is a very good seamstress. Here the 'טובה' isn't an adverb but an adjective.


----------



## slus

I agree with Amade, but I also want to add that the most natural way to translate "my mom is very good at sewing" is אמא שלי טובה מאוד בתפירה.


----------



## utopia

The higher register would be אימי מיטיבה לתפור.

מיטיב - does something well.

אימי תופרת היטב - 
היטב is the adverb - well.


----------



## sawyeric1

So היטב is the higher register, and טוב the lower register for the adverb?


----------



## Avner141

sawyeric1 said:


> So היטב is the higher register, and טוב the lower register for the adverb?



Correct. Although טוב is not an adverb, it is often used as an adverb.


----------



## 2PieRad

slus said:


> אמא שלי טובה מאוד בתפירה.



גם אומרים _אמא שלי טובה מאוד בלתפור_, נכון?

איזו משתי הצורות יותר מקובלת?

תודה


----------



## amikama

שתי הצורות נמצאות בשימוש. "טובה בלתפור" יותר דיבורית ו"טובה בתפירה" יותר תקנית.


----------



## 2PieRad

הבנתי, תודה​


----------

